# What is the smallest



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

What is the smallest piranha you have bread before? Most likely we are talking about natts, but im curious to know what the smallest piranha you had when they bread? Mine were about 6'', but looking to see if anyone breed them when smaller, maybe 4 or 5''.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Macs at about 5ish.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

febsalien said:


> Macs at about 5ish.


same for me.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Seems like that is the smallest anyone has breed piranhas on here. Okay then.


----------

